# Problem nach Update mit Energieverwaltungssystem & Composing

## die4me

Hallo,

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Update meines gesamten Systems gemacht und habe nun folgende Probleme. Zum einen erscheint beim start von KDE(4.6.5) jedes mal folgende Fehlermeldung: "Es wurden keine gültigen Energieverwaltungssysteme gefunden. Neuinstallation könnte das Problem beheben." Ich hatte powerdevil als Energieverwaltungssystem installiert. Neu installiert habe ich es auch schon. Jedoch ergab dies keine Änderung. Problem dabei ist, beim zuklappen des Deckels geht mein Netbook nicht in den Hibernate Zusatnd. KDE merkt an das mein Netbook-Akku nicht eingesteckt ist... usw usf. Woran dies liegt weiß ich nicht. Darum frage ich ja hier nach was ich dagegen machen könnte.

Das zweite Problem betrifft Composing. Dort bekomme ich in der /var/log/messages häufig diese Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 26 23:10:02 setbook kernel: [ 1251.625970] composite sync not supported
> 
> Jul 26 23:10:12 setbook kernel: [ 1261.516204] composite sync not supported
> 
> Jul 26 23:10:20 setbook kernel: [ 1269.285596] composite sync not supported
> ...

 

Dort habe ich nun die Vermutung, dass dies an KWin liegt. Dies ist in Version 4.6.5-r2 installiert. Ich habe schon erfahren dass nomodeset als Kernel-Parameter was bringen soll. Jedoch war das auch keine Option für mich, da dort der Framebuffer weg fällt. Zur info ich besitze folgende Hardware:

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

So langsam bin ich wegen diesen Sachen echt am verzweifeln. Wäre nett wenn mir dort jemand helfen könnte...

mfg

----------

